# Flashers on MF2745



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The lights on my tractor come on, but they don't flash. Is there a flasher somewhere that needs to be replaced; I was thinking that they should flash. Any thoughts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well they should flash and in order for them to flash, yes there has to be a flasher. Where it's located, I have no idea....I'm gonna guess in close proximity to the fuse box


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depends on the tractor, all our Whites and the MF4880 the flasher is built into the turn signal switch. I believe our MF8160 and I know both our combines have a replaceable flasher unit just like a car or pickup.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I lucked out, this tractor has a replaceable flasher; it was a fairly easy fix.

Thanks.


----------

